# MOAB - "Mother of All Builds"



## southernsausage (Jun 20, 2012)

Cannot wait to use my new Cooker! It's being Built...Will keep yall posted.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 21, 2012)

cool.... what kind and who is building it........

JOE


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 21, 2012)

Joe...It's a wood/charcoal burner. Grill section is approx 2ft x 3ft with an infinite adjustment(can raise and lower the grate with a wheel/rod) and an Argentine grate design. Grill is "skirted" with doors which enclose the charcoal/drip pans. A dry-box to the right side will house a propane tank connected to a log-lighter. Vertical smoking chamber to the far left of the cooker. Heavy gauge steel with more amenities but that is the gist of the main design.  It's modest in size due to the amount of food I cook at a given time but its a brainchild of mine and the man thats building it. I'm pretty darn excited! Will send pics soon.


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cool can't wait for the pics!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## southernsausage (Jun 30, 2012)

My new Cooker is being fabbed...


----------



## ronrude (Jun 30, 2012)

You have my attenntion!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 30, 2012)

Kinda sounds like a Santa Maria type , the adjustable grillgrate and wheel look like some SMs I've seen advertized. Will be a nice Smoker. Kudos
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun with it and...


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes it has several styles mixed into one unit...A definite hybrid...More excited about this build than the last vehicle I purchased!


----------

